# CC on downloaded videos



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Is anyone else having issues with closed captions being all garbled on downloaded shows? 

I downloaded a show at best quality from my Roamio Pro to my iPad Air 2 and the captions were unreadable. I deleted the video and streamed it instead and the captions were fine.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Just tried it on a show I had previously downloaded, works fine for me.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, I see that on some shows downloaded to iPad, but not all. Haven't found a pattern - I don't know if quality level affects that at all or not...


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

morac said:


> Is anyone else having issues with closed captions being all garbled on downloaded shows?
> 
> I downloaded a show at best quality from my Roamio Pro to my iPad Air 2 and the captions were unreadable. I deleted the video and streamed it instead and the captions were fine.


I've been having this issue streaming apps local wifi and lte (Android)


----------



## lickwid (Oct 2, 2005)

I have the same issues. It typically works for part of an episode, then gets garbled. Never found a solution.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

PCurry57 said:


> I've been having this issue streaming apps local wifi and lte (Android)


When I stream the captions are fine. Only downloaded ones get screwed up. Not sure if quality matters.


----------

